# help with blocking torrents



## narsingha89 (Feb 5, 2009)

hi, i'm a student living in a house with 5 other students. i wanted to know how i can block torrents. i know i cant block the ports torrents use because they can just change the port. what i need to know are the ports that are used in normal internet usage (email, video streaming, online gaming etc.) that way i can just block all other ports.
cheers


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Port blocking wont do anything.

You need a layer 7 filter. PFsense can do it (or so they say) Its a free firewall replacement that runs on a dedicated server.

Best way would be to ask them to stop, or kick them off your connection.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall the torrent client, then create limited accounts for your friends to prevent them from reinstalling it.

25, 80 and 110 are the main ones to leave open, but as you know, just blocking ports won't stop them file sharing.

List of Common TCP Ports: *http://www.governmentsecurity.org/Common_tcp_ports*


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

utorrent has no installer though.


----------

